
SQLite with Richard Hipp [audio] - grey-area
https://changelog.com/201/
======
krutulis
"The reason why ... [SQLite] needed to exist ... The genesis story?" Richard
summarizes the development history. 20:39 to 27:20

"Why is SQLite so ubiquitous?" "Its goal is that it just works .... Apparently
we win competitions ... I don't know why or how." 30:20

"SQLite is ... not client-server. Why didn't I do this? ... I'm not a database
person. I didn't know I was supposed to." 34:25

On "flexible typing" 40:22

"People tell me I could have made a lot of money off this if I had any
business sense .... But you know what? We make enough." at 1:06:10

~~~
heinrichhartman
I am curious about the third one.

Why do all other DB products use a clinet-server model, or at least have a
dedicated thread for the DB?

I suppose, you can handle writes asynchronously to gain some performance. Are
there other upsides?

~~~
heinrichhartman
He gives the answer himself a few minutes later (46:00):

"You need that server process to coordinate write concurrency."

------
networked
I found the final part of the podcast [1] where DRH talks about having a
design for a "Git killer" intriguing. He describes it as a possible future
project distinct from Fossil, which he calls only an incremental improvement
upon Git. I would have liked to hear more of a hint at the novel design
involved, though. Before that DRH discusses his early career and how SQLite
and Hwaci came to be, which was also interesting.

Overall, I thought the podcast was well worth listening even if you're
reasonably familiar with SQLite itself and its history.

[1] Approximately from the 01:17:00 mark on.

------
frik
Has someone a speech regognition software like Dragon NaturallySpeaking on
hand to create a transcript? 1:23 is too long, and a transcript would be handy
to skip through the interview.

~~~
striking
I tried CMU's Sphinx without training it first.

    
    
      $ ffmpeg -i changelog-201.mp3 -acodec pcm_s16le -ac 1 -ar 16000 out.wav
      $ pocketsphinx_continuous -infile /tmp/out.wav > /tmp/transcript.txt
    

The first line of output read

    
    
        i'm richard have been you're listening to the change log and have it type collector who won this bit she's long time they're both have people get this this episode two zero and the invaders now i've got to purchase this creature
    

If anyone knows how to train Sphinx to understand technospeak, I would love to
know also.

------
kejaed
I found this episode very interesting, especially the discussion of the long
term support contract required by Airbus since SQLite is used on some
aircraft.

~~~
marvel_boy
In which minute is that?

~~~
krutulis
1:10:20

------
justinclift
If anyone's after a decent cross platform GUI for SQLite, this one's good:

    
    
      https://github.com/sqlitebrowser/sqlitebrowser
    

Note - Self promotion, as I'm a committer on that project. :)

------
mayoff
I also listened to this episode recently. Two questions I wish they'd asked:

\- What are drh's thoughts on the WebSQL kerfuffle?

\- What is the future of sqlite4?

~~~
adamstac
Maybe we can get Richard back on the line for a few more questions and an
extended version? I'm sure he'd be down for that.

------
heinrichhartman
Lot's of good bits around 45:00:

"We don't compete against Oracle, we compete against fopen(3)"

------
mlvljr
Hopefully, this one is more informative, than another one from couple years
ago, which was disappointingly untechnical (and SQLITE is not a trivial piece
of software, despite what one may think, just try to understand the semantics
of error handling when it comes to rollbacks, for example).

